# [Verschoben] Preissturz nach Cebit



## Godzilla15 (4. März 2012)

Da ich selber gerade dabei bin mir ein Notebook zu kaufen welches im Wert von ~1200€ liegt
und ich keine Lust habe in 2 Wochen das Notebook für nur noch 1000€ im Laden liegen zu sehen
habe ich mir die Frage gestellt ob wir nach der Cebit mit einem Preissturz rechnen können.


----------



## chris1995 (4. März 2012)

*AW: Preissturz nach Cebit*

Das kommt ganz daurauf an was es für ein Laptop ist und was auf der Cebit neues gezeigt wird!
Im Notfall warte halt noch bis nach der Cebit.

MfG Chris


----------



## Seeefe (4. März 2012)

*AW: Preissturz nach Cebit*

Warum sollte es?

Preise entstehen durch Angebot und Nachfrage, daran ändert die Cebit auch nichts.


----------



## Supeq (4. März 2012)

*AW: Preissturz nach Cebit*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Warum sollte es?
> 
> Preise entstehen durch Angebot und Nachfrage, daran ändert die Cebit auch nichts.


 
Durch neu vorgestellte Produkte sinkt aber die Nachfrage nach den alten, ergo passt sich der Preis an. So die Theorie :>


----------



## wheeler (4. März 2012)

*AW: Preissturz nach Cebit*



Seeefe schrieb:


> Warum sollte es?
> 
> Preise entstehen durch Angebot und Nachfrage, daran ändert die Cebit auch nichts.



lol..klar wenn die ein nachfolgemodel vorstellen,wird das alte natürlich deswegen nicht billiger...janeklar.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. März 2012)

Im März/April nach der Cebit ist nach meiner Erfahrung der schnellste Preisverfall des ganzen Jahres zu beobachten, aber von einem "Preissturz" würde ich nicht unbedingt reden.
Für einzelne Produktgruppen ist die jeweilige Marktpolitik auf alle Fälle wichtiger, als eine deutsche Messe, die schon seit Jahren nichts großes mehr zu bieten hatte. Im Falle von Notebooks dürfte vor allem die Ivy Bridge Einführung im April, vor allem aber die die der Ivy Bridge Dualcores im Mai/Juni den Markt ordentlich aufmischen.


----------



## Godzilla15 (5. März 2012)

Notebook-Kauftipps gegen Ivy-Bridge-Frust - CHIP Online

Hier der Beitrag scheint recht intertessant zu sein


----------



## Lui21 (8. März 2012)

Sollte ich dann noch warten bis mir meinen neuen Pc zusammenstelle?? (i5-2400.........(Sandy))


----------

